# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj shoqen time Evis Millonashi, studente arkitekture

## jonidapasho

PERSHENDETJE,

KA MBARUAR DIKUSH NGA JU NE UNIVERSITETIN E TIRANES PER ARKITEKTURE ?
KERKOJ NJE SHOQEN TIME TE VJETER ME EMRIN EVIS MILLONASHI E GENCIT.

I VETMI INFORMACION QE MUND TE ME NDIHMOI TA GJEJ ATE ESHTE SE KA MBARUAR PER ARKITEKTURE 3 VJETET E FUNDIT.

DI NDONJERI TELEFONIN E SEKRETARISE SE DEGES ARKITEKTURE NE TIRANE DHE A DO ME JEPNIN NDONJE LLOJ INFORMACIONI ATA APO KA RREGULL QE E NDALON KETE GJE.


FLM PARAPRAKISHT

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Me vejn keq nuk mund te ndihmoi dote nqs do kem info do te shkruaj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jonidapasho

flm per interesimin

genci eshte i ati kurse mamane ia quanin leta.
Ka lindur ne Fier dhe kemi qene shoqe te ngushta nga klasa e pare deri ne te tete tek shkolla Pinellopi Pirro ne FIer. Pastaj une u largova ne Greqi dhe ajo pas 2 vjetesh ishte transferuar ne Tirane. Eshte vajze e vetme. NJe dajo i te jatit me tha heren e fundit qe isha ne Fier qe banojne diku afer ambasades Jugosllave ne Tirane tek pallatet e reja dhe se ka mbaruar Evisa per arkitekture por ai nuk kishte as adrese dhe as numer telefoni. Prindrit e saj kane qene inxhiniera dhe kane punuar ne TEC fier.
Ne numratorin telefonik Tirane nuk ka asnje me mbiemrin MIllonashi ndaj mendova ndermjet shkolles do gjeja ndonje adrese.

gjithe te mirat

----------


## Larsus

kur te vesh heren tjeter ne Fier pyet komshijte e saj, ose shoferat e autobuseve, you'll be surprised how much they know.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bicjani

Do kisha deshire te ndihmoja po...e vetmja gje qe mund te them eshte uroj ta gjesh.....

----------


## jonidapasho

pershendetje te gjitheve dhe flm shume per interesimin,

dje mora nje pm nga nje anetar i forumit (emrin spo e permend se mbase nuk deshiron) ne te cilin ishte nr i telefonit i xhaxhait te shoqes sime me te cilen fola ne telefon mbas kaq vitesh. Ishim qe te dyja mjaft te emocionuara dhe te gezuara qe me ne fund arritem te gjenim njera-tjetren.

e falenderoj nga zemra ......... qe me beri kete dhurate kaq te madhe.
Tani besoj dhe me shume se interneti ka force dhe menyra per te na sherbyer ne shume aspekte.

gjithe te mirat te gjitheve

----------


## glaukus 001

Nuk doja te jepja ketu te dhenat mbi xhaxhain e saj pasi duhet ti respektohet privatesia ...
Me behet qejfi qe u lidhe me shoqen e vjeter pasi edhe nje nder qellimet e ketij Forumi eshte edhe lidhja e shqiptareve me njeri-tjetrin ashtu si edhe te tregojme se bejme per njeri-tjetrin.

gjithe te mirat se te kam si moter moj *shqiptare*.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gjallica

Meqe Jonida e gjeti shoqen e saj permes ndihmes tuaj(pergezime) me shtyu dhe mua te pyes per dike ku mbase dhe mua do me ndimoj ndonjeri...

Atehere personi qe une kerkoj eshte: Gentian Koçi , ka mbaruar para 2_vitesh shkollen ne Turqi per Farmacist , dhe eshte nga Fieri...
Do ju isha shume mirenjohese nese dikush nga ju me jep ca informacione per kete personin....

 ^^Gjalica^^

----------


## Egla-tina

ju lutem te gjithe anetareve te forumit shqipetare nese ka mundesi dhe u drejtohem te gjithe  anetareve qe jane me banim ne amerike.
 jame ne kerkim te nje  miku familjare por problemi eshte se  humbem lidhje para shume kohesh .
dhe do deshiroja shume nese eshte ndonje nga 
DOLPHIN CALIFORNIA
Fatjon Gurga
eshte nga tirana .
nese eshte ndonje nga ju anetaret e forumit nga  i njejti state ju lutem nese dini or e njihni me lini te njohur 


ju faleminderit per 
vemendjen tuaj.
me respekt Egla-tina.

----------


## StterollA

Pyet informacjonin ose shif yellow page meqe qenka ne SHBA.

----------


## Egla-tina

po i dashur faleminderit por per fat te keq ndodhem ne greqi per momentin .

----------


## Egla-tina

te dashur patriota kudo qe jeni .
ne radhe te pare ju uroj shendet dhe jete ku do qe jeni .
amerik ,greqi. london or italy.
ju lutem nese me ndihmoni po kerkoj per  maturantet e 97 nese ndonje nga ju ndodhet ne kete forum do ishte me te vertet kenaqesi te shkembenim disa reshta fjalesh.

----------


## Pogradecari

kerkoj :
nje goce qe e ka emrin Ori eshte tiranse dhe jeton ne Toronto te Kanadase mbiemrin nuk ja mbaj mend
eshte e shendeteshme me floke te shkurtera dhe bjonde 
thank you.

kerkoj :
nje djale e ka emrin Alfred Shtundi ka qene violinist dhe ka qene i mire sepse qe ne kohen e murgut kur ishte i vogel vinte ne koncerte ne Paris
per here te fundit e kam takuar ne greqi (athine) ku i binte violines me ca kengetare greke 
eshte i martuar dhe nusen e ka nga gjirokastra dhe ajo e ka emrin Rudina babai i saj eshte dentist i njohur(ka qene) ne gjirokaster
do ja u di per nder shume 

thank you.
Poradecari pe qytetit te Poradecit

----------


## maja

"nje goce qe e ka emrin Ori eshte tiranse dhe jeton ne Toronto te Kanadase mbiemrin nuk ja mbaj mend
eshte e shendeteshme me floke te shkurtera dhe bjonde 
thank you"


Provoje nje here ne kete adrese email orietac@hotmail.com.
Kjo Ori qe njoh une eshte nga Tirana dhe pak a shume ashtu si e pershkrove ti por nuk e di nese eshte ajo qe po kerkon ti apo jo.

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga maja_ 
> *"nje goce qe e ka emrin Ori eshte tiranse dhe jeton ne Toronto te Kanadase mbiemrin nuk ja mbaj mend
> eshte e shendeteshme me floke te shkurtera dhe bjonde 
> thank you"
> 
> 
> Provoje nje here ne kete adrese email orietac@hotmail.com.
> Kjo Ori qe njoh une eshte nga Tirana dhe pak a shume ashtu si e pershkrove ti por nuk e di nese eshte ajo qe po kerkon ti apo jo.*


nqf se e njef po deshe merja numrin e telefonit thuaj qe e kerkon nje nga pogradeci dhe e di ajo se kush jam
ka ndenjur ne ca pallate te larte ku rrinin dhe shqiptare te tjere atje nuk e mbaj mend katin po me duket i trete a i katert

thanx maja

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga maja_ 
> *"nje goce qe e ka emrin Ori eshte tiranse dhe jeton ne Toronto te Kanadase mbiemrin nuk ja mbaj mend
> eshte e shendeteshme me floke te shkurtera dhe bjonde 
> thank you"
> 
> 
> Provoje nje here ne kete adrese email orietac@hotmail.com.
> Kjo Ori qe njoh une eshte nga Tirana dhe pak a shume ashtu si e pershkrove ti por nuk e di nese eshte ajo qe po kerkon ti apo jo.*


thanx *MAJA*  well Done

----------


## ALBA

Kerkoj nje person nga Dibra e madhe , me te cilin kam pas kontakt para 3 viteve , dhe padashje me ka humbur adresa e tij .
Ai quhet Berti . Emaili i tij nuk e mbaj mend mire por me duket se ka qene dicka e tille (Berti@uni........ pjesen tjeter se mbaj mend.

Para 3 viteve vazhdonte ekonomikun ne Tetove me korespodenc dhe punonte ne nje lokal apo Net kafe ne Diber te Madhe . Dilte shpesh ne chat  me emer agjenti _007 apo me emrin e tij Berti . Mosha e tij reth 26 mund te jete tani . 

Di qe dashuronte shume letersin dhe sidomos poezit e Fishtes . Ishte   shume patriot dhe nacionalist . Ne qofte se ai eshte antar ketu ne forumin Shqiptar ose ndonje person e njeh rastesisht , ju lutem te me lajmerohet me mp ne adresen time .


Po pres me shpresa se dikush duhet ta njohi kete person .

----------


## jessi89

> _Postuar më parë nga Pogradecari_ 
> *kerkoj :
> nje goce qe e ka emrin Ori eshte tiranse dhe jeton ne Toronto te Kanadase mbiemrin nuk ja mbaj mend
> eshte e shendeteshme me floke te shkurtera dhe bjonde 
> thank you.
> 
> kerkoj :
> nje djale e ka emrin Alfred Shtundi ka qene violinist dhe ka qene i mire sepse qe ne kohen e murgut kur ishte i vogel vinte ne koncerte ne Paris
> per here te fundit e kam takuar ne greqi (athine) ku i binte violines me ca kengetare greke 
> ...


    ...Ori...Tirance....bjonde....me floke te shkurtera....vajze per se mbari.....ok,po i dergoj une te falat e tua e ajo te te kerkoj ty . :macka e bardhe:

----------


## ALBA

Jam ne pritje

----------


## StterollA

ALBA, njoh nje Robert aka Berti qe pak-a-shume  i ka ato pershkrimet qe i bere. Por kjo e punes se chatit, te punuarit ne int. cafe dhe dashurise ne poezi po me habit.  :buzeqeshje:  Na jep ndonje te dhene tjeter se do t'a gjejme kete patriot.

----------

